# Godfather buffer overrun



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

hi i installed godfather to my pc and when i try to open it i get this message (Buffer overrun detected! Program:...onic Arts\The Godfather The Game\godfather.exe 
A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the programs internal state.The program cannot safely continue execution and must now be terminated. )


please help me fix my problem


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this a legitimate game? You aren't using any type of nocd or nodvd crack are you? If the game is legit and you aren't using a hacked exe then i would try re-installing the game.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

hey i reinstalled it and it say the same thing


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

you haven't answer the question. is the game legal? did you get this from any filesharing programs? 
I would try installing on another computer just to see if it works.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

yes its legal its pc dvd


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

hey i installed it on my dads pc it works but i cant see the mouse but i would like to install this game to my laptop. please help me out by the way m laptop is better then my dads like game cards and processors and memory . please help me out


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

ah I think I see the problem now. try your desktop. and go to 
www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

that should give you some info.
try that with the laptop too.

also, what do you mean you can't see the mouse. you can see the cursor to navigate in the menus? or you can't see the crosshair? try setting the screen resolutions.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

i used to have xp for my laptop and i was able to play it with no problems now i got vista for my laptop i can play many game with my vista for ex i played mafia fifa 07 age3 rise of nations and many more this is the only time im having this problem, you think godfather wont play on vista.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/bonus/a/register/t/analysis.tmpl

check this out i only failed one but i use to play when i had xp and my video card was good now i have vista and it says video card does not meet minimum requirements


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

you never told me it was running on vista. 
I've never used vista before. but I'm sure there will be some slight compatibility problems.

you could check out the readme file. and troubleshoot from there. also try checking their official's web site to see how you can overcome this problem.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

hey even if it doesnt work you been a lot help thnx


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

please do post here if you find any solutions from the readme file and their site. I would like to know what's the solution and the rpoblem


----------

